# BNR Points



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

What are they for and what do I do with them?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you log into your account, after so many purchases (even just one purchase like a tune), you qualify for a discount code/coupon. My tune got me a $5 code. I'm letting mine stack up though before I use it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to the BNR forum. Good question.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Click on myrewards









Then this screen pops up


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine doesn't say staff and I verified with my .mil addy. I'll ask again when I send in me datalog files. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Mine doesn't say staff and I verified with my .mil addy. I'll ask again when I send in me datalog files.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s



That is the Staff responding to my inquiry. Although I am a Sergeant. Send them a copy of your Midmonth LES and you'll get the code for military discount. Don't send the big LES. They don't need to see all that information! AND FFS DO NOT SCAN YOUR CAC CARD! Some people are complete idiots I tell ya!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah I got the same deal with ZZP since I went with them for everything....saved myself 45 odd dollars in total!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> That is the Staff responding to my inquiry. Although I am a Sergeant. Send them a copy of your Midmonth LES and you'll get the code for military discount. Don't send the big LES. They don't need to see all that information! AND FFS DO NOT SCAN YOUR CAC CARD! Some people are complete idiots I tell ya!


LOL title 10 is there to protect us! I'll send my lose and earn statement when I go for the BOV or VG Fin if the GB's don't come around soon.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

The bung on the zzp midpipe, is there a sensor that goes there or is that for a wideband? And what size is it so I can get something to plug it?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

kboosted11cruz said:


> The bung on the zzp midpipe, is there a sensor that goes there or is that for a wideband? And what size is it so I can get something to plug it?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Post your question in an appropriate thread. I see it posted on another one but DO NOT repost it in multiple sections just to get it answered. Spamming will not get it answered any faster as I can assure you I personally look at every new thread and I'm not even a moderator. Mods will see it too and you'll get a response. Thanks!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-cruzetalk-start-here/79522-zzp-midpipe-question.html <------ This is ok


----------

